# Custom license plate ideas



## MurderedOutGTO (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey all. I'm looking for some ideas for a good custom plate for my GTO. I wanted "UCNTCME" but it was taken =\ Any ideas? My GTO is ALL black. Black interior, tinted windows, getting my rims powder coated flat black for my christmas present to myself, and smoking out the head lights and tailights. I'm also ordering a billet emblem for the front and back that will be all black. Anyone got any good ideas I could use?


----------



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

i personally like ricebait
or 6.0 gto
or try me


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Since you are going with the Darth Vader theme, how about these:

BLKJCK
DRTHVDR
FNTOM 6 0

Just food for thought.

Russ


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

How 'bout....

OILSPOT

ISHODRT

SPYVSPY

VOID

Just a few rambling thoughts.... Don't get too dramatic, it'll cross the line to goofy-ville....


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*How about...*

.."*VAIN*"? They don't call them Vanity Plates for nothing:lol: 

Where is the, "Just Kidding" emoticon?


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

If you've got the kahonies, and you're not in VA you can use mine- - 

NOTIKIT


----------



## UROTRSH (Nov 9, 2007)

chopstx
gtagoat
6ptownd
bknblck
dethstr
drklord


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Blk Out
Midnite
Darkone
Blkgoat


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

Mine: 6LGOAT


----------



## Atomicwedgy (Sep 30, 2005)

mine GTSLOW


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

MurderedOutGTO said:


> Hey all. I'm looking for some ideas for a good custom plate for my GTO. I wanted "UCNTCME" but it was taken =\ Any ideas? My GTO is ALL black. Black interior, tinted windows, getting my rims powder coated flat black for my christmas present to myself, and smoking out the head lights and tailights. I'm also ordering a billet emblem for the front and back that will be all black. Anyone got any good ideas I could use?


I think it's good UCNTCME is taken. That plate would make me think of a female body part we all lust for, just my .02...:willy:


----------



## CrazyGerman (Jun 9, 2007)

Mine: GOGTOGO


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I'd use IMONCRK, but it was alread taken.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Well mine used to be 1bdgoat

for 1 bad goat

that would be a good one for you


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

How 'bout GOATSE


----------

